# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Urbanistike/Leje Ndertimi/Prona.

## _MALSORI_

kam ne plan te ndertoj nje shtepi te re ketu ne vendlindje.akoma nuk e kam vendosur se cilin plan te zgjedhi per ta ndertuar keshtu qe po ju drejtohem te gjithe forumnistave qe nese kane fotografi dhe plane te shtepive te bukura ta paraqesin ketu ne kete teme te forumit
ju falemninderit.

----------


## joss

A te pelqen kjo?? (duhet te thuash kapitalin qe ke ne dispozicion se projektet e shtepive nuk kane fund)

----------


## shefqeti11

Shiko disa ketu: 

http://globalhouseplans.com/    ke plot modele si edhe cmime  :shkelje syri:

----------


## _MALSORI_

ajo me siper kenka e mrekullueshme
nuk e di ku e ke marre si pikture joss

----------


## joss

Po te postoj edhe pamjen nga ana tjeter si dhe planimetrine e katit te pare dhe te dyte. Planimetrine e pishines sajoje vete.... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## joss

E kisha planifiku me e ndertu vete kete projekt pr po pres sa te çohet dollari se eshte shume poshte :pa dhembe:

----------


## Doni-1978

Te dashur dhe fort te nderuar forumiste
Jam ne hall te madh. Kam disa prona , por si shumica e shqiptareve i kam me pjestar te tjere, jo i vetem. Nuk i kam qejf sherret ndaj dua te dal i vetem me pronen qe me takon. A ka mundesi qe une te ndaj nje toke e cila ka 5 pjestare ku une jam njeri prej tyre dhe te marr pjesen qe me takon te vecuar nga te tjeret?
A duhet te bej ndonje gjyq per ndarje prone ne kete rast apo ka ndonje ligj qe ma lejon kete? Qofte dhe nje meter po te kem e dua ta kem ne emrin tim dhe vec nga te tjeret.

----------


## Bamba

Eshte pak si i komplikuat si problem. 
Ju eshte njohur si prone? Ju eshte kthyer ju si pronar?

----------


## benseven11

Si fillim te duhet te kesh dokument qe je bashkepronar,dhe ne dokument te jene te listuar emrat  e pjestareve qe kane prone...Nqs prona  ka 5 bashkepronar,do i kerkosh 1/5 e prones.
Pastaj te duhet te besh marrveshje me pronaret e tjere qe te marresh copen qe te takon te shkeputesh nga bashkepronesia dhe kjo 1 e peste te njihet si pjesa jote me nje pronar te vetem,emrin tendBehet dokumenti marrveshjes,merren firmat e pjestareve te tjere te prones qe jane dakort e noterizon dhe kaq.

----------


## Brari

te duhet dhe nje maqine llogaritse..

e di kujt i thone na fshati jonë..maqin llogaritse?

hmm.. 
ta thom u..

i thon kallashit..

----------


## ajzberg

> te duhet dhe nje maqine llogaritse..
> 
> e di kujt i thone na fshati jonë..maqin llogaritse?
> 
> hmm.. 
> ta thom u..
> 
> i thon kallashit..


Une e di qe i thone pallash............... :Lulja3:

----------


## Doni-1978

Po ku behet marreveshje me ta. Me kalojne perpara syve dhe nuk me flasin me goje jo me ti them dua te ndaj pronen ma jepni firmen te dal vec? Vetem nga inati nuk ta bejne ate nder. Dua ndonje zgjidhje me rruge ligjore. Ka ndonje ligj qe te jep te drejten te ndash pjesen e prones ne vete kur e ke me pjestar? Pronat jane te rregullta , me tapija, me emrin tim dhe te 4 bashkepronareve. A mund ti hedh ne gjyq une per ndarje me vete? Sa kushton gjyqi? Sa zgjat? Dhe a mbaron pune, kjo eshte me e rendesishme.
A ka patur ndonjeri prej jush eksperience te tille dhe si ka perfunduar ceshtja?

----------


## loneeagle

per ne shqiperi nuk e di ligjin por ketu eshte keshtu

ne fillim i behet vleresimi nga nje kompani e pavarur

pasi i behet vleresimi 1/5 eshte pjesa jote

ti ke te drejte te maresh 1/5 ose te behet kompesimi per 1/5 dmth varet cfare preferon ti. nese nuk dot mareveshje ateher merr avokat sepse ka pas raste qe probleme te tilla kane kaluar ne ekstrem deri ne vrasje. harrova ku ndodhet prona cfare vendi? sa kushton varet cfare avokati merr vetem ki kujdes bej kontrat per cmim fiks jo ne baze te orve. sa zgjat varet ku jeton.

----------


## Bamba

> Po ku behet marreveshje me ta. Me kalojne perpara syve dhe nuk me flasin me goje jo me ti them dua te ndaj pronen ma jepni firmen te dal vec? Vetem nga inati nuk ta bejne ate nder. Dua ndonje zgjidhje me rruge ligjore. Ka ndonje ligj qe te jep te drejten te ndash pjesen e prones ne vete kur e ke me pjestar? Pronat jane te rregullta , me tapija, me emrin tim dhe te 4 bashkepronareve. A mund ti hedh ne gjyq une per ndarje me vete? Sa kushton gjyqi? Sa zgjat? Dhe a mbaron pune, kjo eshte me e rendesishme.
> A ka patur ndonjeri prej jush eksperience te tille dhe si ka perfunduar ceshtja?


Lale ne ca qyteti jane keto pronat njehere? Se ka te beje edhe ku jane pronat. Nese jane te zena etj etj. Kte pune ta sqaron ndonje avokat, nuk sqarohet ne forum. Gjithsesi nese eshte prone e kthyer dhe e njohur qe eshte e juaja, besoj se mund ta maresh pjesen tende.

----------


## dorinak

> Po ku behet marreveshje me ta. Me kalojne perpara syve dhe nuk me flasin me goje jo me ti them dua te ndaj pronen ma jepni firmen te dal vec? Vetem nga inati nuk ta bejne ate nder. Dua ndonje zgjidhje me rruge ligjore. Ka ndonje ligj qe te jep te drejten te ndash pjesen e prones ne vete kur e ke me pjestar? Pronat jane te rregullta , me tapija, me emrin tim dhe te 4 bashkepronareve. A mund ti hedh ne gjyq une per ndarje me vete? Sa kushton gjyqi? Sa zgjat? Dhe a mbaron pune, kjo eshte me e rendesishme.
> A ka patur ndonjeri prej jush eksperience te tille dhe si ka perfunduar ceshtja?


Te njejtin problem kam edhe une, edhe shume te tjere. E keqja eshte se edhe avokatin qe gjeta shkoi e u lidh me ta dhe me sorollat mua ja tre vite, por ne fund i doli boja dhe s`i vjen aspak turp. Problemi eshte se ku do e gjesh nje avokat per se mbari??????

----------


## dorinak

> Te njejtin problem kam edhe une, edhe shume te tjere. E keqja eshte se edhe avokatin qe gjeta shkoi e u lidh me ta dhe me sorollat mua ja tre vite, por ne fund i doli boja dhe s`i vjen aspak turp. Problemi eshte se ku do e gjesh nje avokat per se mbari??????


Ose po e gjete ndonje me dergo numrin edhe mua.

----------


## Bamba

Ne ca qyteti jeni se jua gjej une avokatin!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## dorinak

> Ne ca qyteti jeni se jua gjej une avokatin!


Nuk jetoj ne Shqiperi , por avokati me duhet nga Tirana . Nese ke ndonje emer me shkruaj ne private.

----------


## Mon.Alisa

> Te dashur dhe fort te nderuar forumiste
> Jam ne hall te madh. Kam disa prona , por si shumica e shqiptareve i kam me pjestar te tjere, jo i vetem. Nuk i kam qejf sherret ndaj dua te dal i vetem me pronen qe me takon. A ka mundesi qe une te ndaj nje toke e cila ka 5 pjestare ku une jam njeri prej tyre dhe te marr pjesen qe me takon te vecuar nga te tjeret?
> A duhet te bej ndonje gjyq per ndarje prone ne kete rast apo ka ndonje ligj qe ma lejon kete? Qofte dhe nje meter po te kem e dua ta kem ne emrin tim dhe vec nga te tjeret.



Po mundesh me bo qet sen....dmth i merr gjeodetet nga sektori per pronesi ne komun ata e ndajne parrcellen ne 5 pjes te barabarta ti caktojn pikat dhe shkon ne sektorin per kadaster edhe e barte ne emer tondin pjesen tonde.....Pooor duhesh edhe ne gjykat mi vertetu edhe me marr nje pelqim per kto gjera se bashku me 4 te tjeret qe kane HISE ne ate prone.... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PrisHtiNa-Lee

> Po mundesh me bo qet sen....dmth i merr gjeodetet nga sektori per pronesi ne komun ata e ndajne parrcellen ne 5 pjes te barabarta ti caktojn pikat dhe shkon ne sektorin per kadaster edhe e barte ne emer tondin pjesen tonde.....Pooor duhesh edhe ne gjykat mi vertetu edhe me marr nje pelqim per kto gjera se bashku me 4 te tjeret qe kane HISE ne ate prone....


Pajtohem me ty.  :perqeshje:

----------

